# What happened to Anthros and Dungeons?



## Bubbaclaw (Jan 9, 2010)

I used to read the webcomic in the computer lab when I was between classes at the college I used to attend. Now that I have regular acess to a comp I thought I'd read the comic and catch up from where I left off. The site is down and I was wondering if anyone knew if and/or when it would be back up or if it's officially dead.
Anybody know?


----------



## Smelge (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a sneaking suspicion this is in the wrong place, this is for site discussion about FA, not discussion about sites in general.

You'd be better off posting this in either The Den or the Paper Mill.

Even better, PM one of the mods or admin and ask if they could move this thread to the relevant location.

For what it's worth, never heard of the site you're asking about.


----------



## Bubbaclaw (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry for the mixup. I just figured that a lot of people on here read furry webcomics and somebody on here might know.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes they will, but in one of the areas of the forum areas mentioned above.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

www.furaffinity.net/user/anthrosdungeons/

The original site is gone permanently apparently, so updating on FA now.


----------

